# K9 officer dies of bone cancer in Millville, Nj



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.thedailyjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/frontpage


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

RIP Ronny and thank you for your service!!!


----------

